# Subs with output...?



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard the Definative Technology Supercube II the other day and am wondering if I can get a sub used or new that will give me that level of SPL and output? I can pick one up in store or on audiogon for $600 or so. I'm looking for a sub like this for HT use.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I seriously doubt that an 8" sub can hit 14hz with any real usable output, I would look at something like the SVS SB12+ which would perform equally as well if not better as it has a 12" drive unit and is perfect for HT and music , it also has a very small footprint...another alternative would be sunfire and the HRS range but I would say the SVS is better VFM.


----------

